

Aiming at Rivals, Starbucks Will Offer Free Wi-Fi - edw519
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/15/technology/15starbux.html?hpw

======
otoburb
I hope that airports will follow suit. Having to pay for WiFi at major
airports is a frustrating experience.

Now that Starbucks is offering free WiFi, the value proposition to subscribe
to national WiFi hotspot networks like Boingo diminishes.

